# Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen



## Trainerrc (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Passenden Echolot mit GPS. Nutzen möchte ich es gröstenteils in Norwegen.

War  dazu heute in einem Laden und hab mich beraten lassen, laut verkäufer  würde es auf ein Humminbird Helix 5 bzw Lowrance Hook 5 herauslaufen da  alle anderen marken laut ihm und bei mehr als 100m wassertiefe  ungeeignet sind. die geräte sollen mit allem nötigen zubehör ca 600 bzw  800€ kosten. hinzu kämen nochmal 230 für die Navionics karte von  Norwegen. da mir das alles erlichgesagt etwas viel vor kommt wollte ich  mal nachfragen was ihr für tipps habt. Muss es wirklich so teuer sein  und vorallendingen brauche ich die software von navionics wirklich gibbt  es nicht auch gute günstige bzw eventuell kostelose die man aufspielen  kann ? und gibt es günstigere gleichwertige geräte auf die man  zurückgreifen kann. wenn es geht würde ich gerne um die 500€ komplett  landen.


----------



## allegoric (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Sony Xperia Z3 Tablet (wasserdicht) + Navionics Boating incl. Norw. Karten + Lowrance Hook 4x ca. 500€


Bei Kartensoftware gibt es keine gute (und auch keine schlechte) Alternative zu den üblichen Anbietern. Navionics macht hier einen sauberen Job. Ich habe mich aber auch gegen die 200€ Karten entschieden und nutze lieber das immer aktuelle Map-Angebot aus der Navionics Boating App. Die kostet einmalig 30 € und kann man jährlich für 15 € aktualisieren lassen oder auch nicht, dann hat man eben keine Updates, kann seine gekaufte Map trotzdem weiternutzen.

EDIT: Da ich selbst Wert lege auf aktuelle Karten, nutze ich selber ein Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro. Damit wird die Navionicskarte an die aktuellen Gegebenheiten aktualisiert. Braucht man aber für Norge meiner Meinung nach nicht. Vor Ort bin ich auch mit einem Lowrance Elite 4x gut klar gekommen (im Boot installiert) + meinem Tablet mit Karte, was ich dafür mitnahm.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Ich weiß nicht, bei welchem Verkäufer Du warst, aber wenn die Information so gegeben wurde, wie Du es beschreibst, würde ich dort nicht kaufen.
Es gibt einige gute Alternativen. Ich fahre seit Jahrzehnten nach Norwegen und habe dort in den Jahren eine ganze Reihe von Echoloten und Kombigeräten genutzt, so dass ich glaube, einige Tipps geben zu können.

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich Dir bei Deinen Kostenvorgaben z.b. eine Garmin Striker 5DV empfehlen.
Das 5´´ Gerät (Display Auflösung 800x480) bringt einem 77/200Khz Geber mit, für den die gängigen Tiefen in Norwegen kein Problem sind.
Dieses Gerät bekommst Du mit Geber schon für ca 330€
Es ist zwar kein Plotter eingebaut aber es hat GPS und es lassen sich Wegepunkte ablegen und anfahren, ebenso können Routen erstellt und navigiert werden.
Dazu holst Du Dir eine laminierte Seekarte mit allen Hotspots Deines Angelgebietes. Dieser Seekarte entnimmst Du die GPS Positionen , gibst sie in das Gerät ein und navigiert auf dem Wasser dort hin. Funktioniert wie eine Navi, hat aber keine Karte auf dem Bildschirm. Da Du die Karte ja als Seekarte vorliegen hast, ist das kein Problem.
Lies einfach einmal den Praxisbericht unter :
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test
Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, schreib mir einfach eine private Nachricht.
Gruß
heinz_otto






Trainerrc schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Passenden Echolot mit GPS. Nutzen möchte ich es gröstenteils in Norwegen.
> 
> War  dazu heute in einem Laden und hab mich beraten lassen, laut verkäufer  würde es auf ein Humminbird Helix 5 bzw Lowrance Hook 5 herauslaufen da  alle anderen marken laut ihm und bei mehr als 100m wassertiefe  ungeeignet sind. die geräte sollen mit allem nötigen zubehör ca 600 bzw  800€ kosten. hinzu kämen nochmal 230 für die Navionics karte von  Norwegen. da mir das alles erlichgesagt etwas viel vor kommt wollte ich  mal nachfragen was ihr für tipps habt. Muss es wirklich so teuer sein  und vorallendingen brauche ich die software von navionics wirklich gibbt  es nicht auch gute günstige bzw eventuell kostelose die man aufspielen  kann ? und gibt es günstigere gleichwertige geräte auf die man  zurückgreifen kann. wenn es geht würde ich gerne um die 500€ komplett  landen.


----------



## Trainerrc (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Erst mal danke euch beiden für die Tipps das sind schon mal gute alternativen.
Was ich jetzt wieder nach einigen stunden nachlesen im internet habe ist folgendes. eigendlich finde ich das Humminbird helix 5 mit gps garnicht schlecht. Wie ich gelesen habe ist doch anscheinen bereits eine "unimap" an bord oder sind da die Norwegischen gewässer ausgeschlossen ? oder sind die Karten einfach so unbrauchbar ?

Des weiteren würde mich eure einschätzung di und si interesieren macht das sinn oder ist das für norwegen nicht zu gebrauchen wie mir gesagt wurde. kla machen die funktionen es teurer aber möchte nicht in 2 jahren was neues kaufen weil ich das gefühl habe es fehlt etwas. was mich eigendlich am meisten stört ist wie gesagt die kosten für die seekarten software für navionics. das sprengt einfach meinen preisrahmen zu extrem.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Die Hintergrund WELTKarten kannst Du vergessen. Da hast Du eine viel zu grobe Auflösung und keinerlei Tiefenlinie. Um den Plotter sinnvoll nutzen zu können, sind nun mal kostenpflichtige Seekarten notwendig. Was würde Dir z.B. eine Navigationsgerät im Auto nutzen, wenn es über keine Detailkarten verfügen würde? Auf dem Wasser ist das sogar noch wichtiger, es sei denn Du nutzest parallel eine Seekarte auf Papier. Nur wenn Du das tust, reicht eine GPS Lösung , wie das Garmin Striker es mitbringt, völlig aus. Der Plotter kann im Prinzip ohne Karten auch nicht viel mehr.

Di und Si sind im Salzwasser entbehrlich, da die Techniken sehr beschränkt in der Tiefenabbildung sind. Ein gutes traditionelles Chirp Echolot ist dort angesagt, sonst nichts. Wenn Du weiterhin mit der Helixserie liebäugelst, dann wäre der Typ Helix 5 mit dem 50/200Khz Geber das geeignete.


----------



## Personaldo (1. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Hallo zusammen. Ich hole dieses Thema mal wieder hoch, weil ich ebenfalls auf der Suche bin, ähnliche Suchkriterien habe und in meinen Recherchen auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin. Mir wurde gesagt, dass ein 50khz-Geber nahezu Pflicht ist, um in norwegentypischen Tiefen etwas sehen zu können. Insofern käme für mich eigentlich nur das Helix 5 XD in Frage. Allerdings verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Die Hook- und HDS-Serien von Lowrance sowie auch die anderen Marken bedienen sich doch weitestgehend den 83khz- bzw. 77khz(Garmin)-Gebern und diese Geräte werden doch ebenfalls in Norwegen genutzt. Was braucht man denn nun wirklich in Tiefen bis 200m, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Reichweite im Salzwasser nur etwa 1/3-1/2 der Reichweite im klaren Süßwasser beträgt? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## allegoric (1. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Ich hatte bisher in Norge fast ausschließlich Echos mit 83er Geber. Das reicht. Damit siehste bis ca. 100m alles zuverlässig. Was drüber ist, gibt es dann nur noch die Tiefe zuverlässig aus. Voraussetzung ist eine angepasste Geschwindigkeit. Das Signal braucht bei einer Tiefe von 200m+ etwas Zeit um wieder zu kommen.
Das ist auch das einzige, was man meiner Meinung nach noch ablesen muss ;-). Ich finde eine zuverlässige (elektronische) Karte 1000 mal wichtiger wie ein Echolot, was vermeintliche Fische anzeigt. Die beschriebenen Varianten, eine ausgedruckte Karte zu haben und dann die Hotspots abzulesen und ins Echo einzugeben viel zu umständlich. Mit nem vernünftigen Plotter, der gleich anzeigt, wo man sich genau befindet und wohin man eigentlich driftet, ist 1000 mal wichtiger. Zusammen mit einer Tiefenanzeige jeglicher Art ist man super gerüstet.

Kleine Unterwassernadeln, die nur wenige Quadratmeter breit sind, aber etlichen Fischbestand beherbergen, will ich nicht mit Pi mal Daumen anfahren. Gerade die "Plus"-Zeichen auf der Karte sind in Norge extrem geile Hotspots.

"Vorinstallierte" Karten kann man vergessen. Auch Karten mit schlechter Auflösung usw. sind Schrott. Die Tiefenlinien sollten schon eine Auflösung in Meterschritten haben.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*



Personaldo schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass ein 50khz-Geber nahezu Pflicht ist, um in norwegentypischen Tiefen etwas sehen zu können. Insofern käme für mich eigentlich nur das Helix 5 XD in Frage. Allerdings verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Die Hook- und HDS-Serien von Lowrance sowie auch die anderen Marken bedienen sich doch weitestgehend den 83khz- bzw. 77khz(Garmin)-Gebern und diese Geräte werden doch ebenfalls in Norwegen genutzt. Was braucht man denn nun wirklich in Tiefen bis 200m, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Reichweite im Salzwasser nur etwa 1/3-1/2 der Reichweite im klaren Süßwasser beträgt? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


Es ist weniger das Gerät entscheidend, als der passende Geber!
Und das ist i.d.R. halt nicht der, mit dem die Geräte standardmäßig angeboten werden!

Du darfst leider auch nicht erwarten, den automatisch angeboten zu bekommen...
Die Infos muss man den Händlern leider aus der Nase ziehen und in den Mund legen, sonst versuchen sie Dir das zu verkaufen, bei dem sie die beste Marge haben und gerade noch in Dein Budget passt.
(Bzw. sie im Laden haben. Ich hab da beim Geber Lehrgeld zahlen müssen)
Also besser vorher gründlich informieren...

Bei Tiefen bis zu 200m ist ein 50/200kHz Geber schon das richtige!

Ich hatte für mein Garmin 92 SV Chirp erst nur einen 77/200 Gerber (wurde mir vom Händler ausdrücklich als ausreichend angepriesen).
Er ist  regelmäßig zw. 120 und 160m ausgestiegen.
(Papierwert: Süßwasser bis 1900ft)

Jetzt hab ich mir einen anderen Geber (50/200)geleistet, der schafft im Salzwasser bis 1900ft (DI 1000/SV750).
Da er leider noch nicht montiert ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, wo seine Grenze in der Praxis liegt.

Für die meisten Echolote gibt es, auf explizite Nachfrage, den passenden Geber!
Ist nur die Frage, was man bereit ist, dafür auszugeben.
(Es ist kein Problem ein Mehrfaches des Echolotpreises nur für den Geber hinzulegen)

Kommt auch darauf an, ob Du nur die Tiefe wissen willst oder oder Du auf hohe Bildqualität wert legst.
Möglichkeiten gibt es also viele!

Wenn Dir ein Händler erzählt, es kommt nur ein bestimmtes Gerät in Frage, kannst  Du ihn jedenfalls vergessen.
Dann kann oder will er Dich nicht richtig beraten...


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (7. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

@Trainerrc
Viele Angebote haben so Ihre Tücken, die der Käufer häufig nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennt.
Lowrance bietet in der Mehrzahl seiner Angebote den 83/200Khz Geber an, einen Standard Zweifrequenzgeber, der auch bei den CHIRP Geräten zum Einsatz kommt. Als Alternative wird gegen Mehrpreis auch ein 50/200Khz Geber mitgeliefert. Ebenfalls ein Standard ZweiFrequenz Gerät, das angeblich auch schirpen kann. Wie gut oder wie schlecht das in der Praxis funktioniert, darüber schweigt man sich aus. Da lobe ich mir doch die Firma Garmin. Die bieten nicht nur eine Riesenpalette an verschiedenen Gebern an, die alle möglichen Einsatzgebiete abdecken, sondern lassen dem Käufer auch die Wahl, ob er ein Komplettangebot haben möchte oder nicht.
Die allermeisten Garmin Echolote kann man ohne Geber kaufen und sich dann den passenden aus dem Zubehörprogramm aussuchen. Für alle Geräte die einen Standardgeber haben kann man einen 50/200Khz Geber für ganze 60€ dazu kaufen und ist damit für die meisten Anforderungen in Süß und Salzwasser ausgestattet. 
Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist ein 77/200Khz Geber von Garmin bei vorgeschriebener Montage (daran hapert es häufig) und einem 500W starken Echolotmodul  für 200m im Salzwasser gut, der 50/200Khz zeigt auch noch 300m an.
Wer weitere Tiefseereserven haben möchte nimmt ein CHIRP Gerät aus der GPSMap Serie ( 1KW Leistung)und einen Mid-Chirp Geber mit 600W z.B. GT23W-TM , dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Das preiswerteste gpsmap Gerät kostet so um die 650€ (527xs), den Geber importiert man für 190€ (statt 349) aus den USA. Für 850 Euro hat man dann etwas vernünftiges, dass den "Spielemaschinen" aus dem LOW COST Bereich einiges voraus hat.


@Nachtschwärmer78
Kann es sein, dass bei dem 92SV und den GT20 /77/200KhZ) Geber das Gerät im CHIRP MODUS mit nur 250W läuft? Das würde mir erklären, warum die Tiefenanzeige so früh aussteigt.


----------



## Trainerrc (8. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Hallo Zusammen,

Zu allererst schande über mich das ich das Thema auf gemacht habe und selbst zum Schluss nicht berichtet habe wofür ich mich entschieden habe. 

Ich habe mir schlussendlich das Garmin Echomap 52dv mit 50/200hz geber Gekauft und bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden damit. War dies Jahr auf den Lofoten und muss sagen das das Gerät echt gut anzeigt. war ja Neuling (und bin es immernoch) in sachen Echolot und wuste daher nicht ob ich denn auch wirklich denn Fisch erkenne.

Kann aber sage das man wirklich ein Sauberes Fischecho (Sichel) bekommen hat und der Urlaub daher auch sehr erfolgreich war .

Ich muss Fairerweise aber auch sagen das wir eher im Ausgang des Rafsundes geangelt haben und daher eher nur bis Tiefen von 70 -80 Metern
geangelt aber da war es wie gesagt super.

Nächstes Jahr geht es zum Raftsund da werd ich dann mal sehen wie es Tiefer aussieht .

Gut fand ich Beim Garmin auch das es einen 4/3 Bildschirm hat was meiner meinung nach bei 5 zoll ein Vorteil ist da währe mir zb. das humminbird im nachhinein als 5 zoll glaube ich zu klein. sprich wenn 16/9 würde ich 7 zoll nehmen. Ist mit sicherheit aber Geschmackssache bzw ne Kostenfrage.

Ansonsten kann ich echt bestätigen was allegoric in Bezug auf GPS geschrieben hat. finde es wirklich wichtig zu sehen wie die drift ist um sich richtig über die spots zu stellen.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (11. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot mit GPS für Norwegen*

Wir können gerne ein paar Erfahrungen über das Echomap 52dv über PN austauschen, wenn Du möchtest.


----------

